# Google



## Dove (Jul 8, 2005)

What happened to our ability to jump up to google go??? It was on the top left of the page.

Dove


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 8, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing. It made it so much easier to help when someone needed something that we didn't already have an answer to.


----------



## jkath (Jul 8, 2005)

I put google on my toolbar so I can go there whenever. I actually never realized DC had a google go!


----------

